# The Krispy Kreme Diet!



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going to write a book called 'The Krispy Kreme Diet'...seriously.  I know it goes against everything anyone ever hears about losing weight and staying in shape, but I think it really works in REALITY compared to most silly deprivation diets.  I have the biggest sweet tooth ever...I can seriously just DEVOUR an entire can of cake icing.  Healthy, right? Ok maybe not.  But since I have an uncontrollable sweet tooth(I read somewhere the foods you love are what your mom ate when she was pregnant with you...and all mine ate was donuts and cadbury eggs...thanks mommy!)...if I try and just eat healthy I get angry and end up binging.  I feel like if I eat my favorite food in the morning(Krispy Kreme!)..I end up feeling satisfied the rest of the day because I didn't deprive myself.  I only eat one, so there's portion control & it's only about 300cals with NO trans fats, but I still get what I want.  That's just a little tip


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 18, 2009)

Usually it's ok to eat around 10% of your calories on junk.


----------



## Aremisia (Jun 18, 2009)

I totally agree with you! I know that it sounds counterintuitive, but I think that when I "allow" myself a treat--even if I don't end up eating it, I am better able to stick to an overall healthy diet and end up exercising more.  Deprivation has never worked for me. No matter what it is, if I tell myself that I can't have it, I look for any way to make it mine! Taking something off of the "off limits" list makes it much less likely that I will binge later. 

PS I have been known to eat frosting straight out of the can as well. The rainbow chip is a major weakness for me!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 19, 2009)

I think I could eat half a dozen krispy kremes in 10 minutes. Ive never tried, but Im sure I could.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 19, 2009)

I HAVE eaten a WHOLE dozen in ten minutes


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm back home this week and near where I live there is a Tescos which has a massive Krispy Kremes in it, they have a conveyor belt and you see the donuts coming down and being sprinkled with sugar..my brother brought a 12pack box out of which I barely ate half a donut..they're waaaaaaaaaaaaay too sugary for me (plus I only have to look at food and I put on about 10lbs).  My brothers ate 5.5 donuts each in the space of an hour.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 19, 2009)

I really cannot crave krispy kremes, there isnt one nearby at all. They are so f*cking good. A few summers ago, I went there with my mom a few times (in the duration of a summer) and we'd get a dozen donuts, and Id get this frozen mocha drink (like a starbucks frappe, before I discovered starbucks) That was like....................omg so good. 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want one so bad now


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 19, 2009)

I can honestly say.... I have never eaten a single Krispy Kreme item. I dont know if I ever want to, I hate sweet things .


But it is interesting, when I am on a diet plan or just watching what I eat, I begin to crave random sweet things that I know I dont want.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 19, 2009)

I have the biggest sweet tooth. OMG...i obsess if I dont get chocolates...


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I can honestly say.... I have never eaten a single Krispy Kreme item. I dont know if I ever want to, I hate sweet things .


But it is interesting, when I am on a diet plan or just watching what I eat, I begin to crave random sweet things that I know I dont want._

 
Must be nice to hate sweet things lol. 

I have a sugar addiction comparative to a crack head lol. Its in hibernation mode now & I put it there. The less sugar you the less you crave


----------



## anita22 (Jun 19, 2009)

We don't have Krispy Kreme where I'm from, but at my old job there was a Dunkin Donuts very close to where I worked... OMG I used to eat so many, hahaha... I'm pretty sure I ate donuts for dinner on a couple of occasions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that I'm in the UK I do miss my donuts, although whenever I see the Krispy Kremes at Tesco's here, I try to convert the cost from pounds into dollars and that's usually enough to stop me buying them!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 19, 2009)

I save them for my cheat day once in 2 weeks


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 19, 2009)

Hehe, I'm also into savory foods... I don't usually think that sweet breads are complex enough in flavor... they're one dimensional usually... just sugar, warm and soft... which does sound good... mmm, but I can think of many more savory foods I'd want to splurge on. I agree with the not depriving yourself, it's more about portion control.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 19, 2009)

HOT Krispy Kremes are the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, the Fractured Prune is my new favorite (Hot Hand-Dipped Homemade Donuts - The Fractured Prune Donut Shoppe)


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_HOT Krispy Kremes are the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, the Fractured Prune is my new favorite (Hot Hand-Dipped Homemade Donuts - The Fractured Prune Donut Shoppe)_

 
OMG...those aren't donuts it's an entire meal...I am so wanting to try these now.  I have a terrible sweet tooth (and the ass to prove it)!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_OMG...those aren't donuts it's an entire meal...I am so wanting to try these now.  I have a terrible sweet tooth (and the ass to prove it)!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





My brother told me yesterday that one donut which has choclate inside, on the outside and has chocolate sprinkles contains as many calories as a Maccy Dees meal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

I have a more savoury than sweet tooth as well, my parents both have sweet tooths as does my youngest brother, just me and the middle one who have the savoury tooth.  Having said that, I go mad for these..

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/26/64...6d8388.jpg?v=0


----------



## User35 (Jul 18, 2009)

Being a cop I have a special place in my heart for donuts. I love krispy kreme sooooo much with some strong black coffee....YUM ! I dont eat them while working tho...cop and donut jokes are played out haha.

Im drooling like Homer Simpson right now thinking of donuts.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 19, 2009)

The HOT NOW light is the bane of my existence...I haven't had a Krispy Kreme in probably 5 years because 1) I will eat 7 or 8 of them in one sitting and 2) After not having that much sugar in one sitting in 5+ years, it will cause a mega heart race/panic attack! At least it keeps me away....


----------



## celestia (Jul 20, 2009)

I can never stop at one Krispy Kreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The moment I get to the counter, I need a dozen. When i've finished a dozen, I still want more. It's not as bad as my affinity for cotton candy/fairy floss though. I think people get sick thinking about how much of it I can eat in one sitting.

Having said that, I usually eat only when I'm out where I get pretty enthusiastic (sometimes misread as hyperactive 8D which is when the sugar does the talking)- so it's much better than lounging at home with a tub of fat free something else. 

In fact, that's another reason I prefer something like a Krispy Kreme over fat-free foods. They're only better than non-fat-free if you're being proactive.


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2009)

my liver hurts just thinking of KK.. lol.  I am on the MAster cleanse diet now -- not so much for weight but for a total cleansing of fats/cholesterol from my liver


----------



## bethr (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey there. I have to say, I love Krispy Kremes too, well, I used to, but after this one episode in sex and the city, where Miranda goes on a diet (weight watchers) and meets this ugly guy, where they eat doughnuts with glace and the he licks her... you know what, if you have seen it, and she was all over his face... I knew it was time to stop eating those things. Really, that thought gets me sick continually. I just have to get this scene in mind and I am not hungry for a Krispy Kreme anymore. Do you know this feeling?


----------

